# OMAC und PackML



## Bitmanipulator (4 Dezember 2015)

Hallo.

Ich recherchiere gerade bei verschiedenen Automatisierern zum Thema PackML.
Insbesondere interessiert mich, welcher PackML Umfang von wem unterstützt wird.
Kann jemand eine Aussage zu Schneider Electric/Elau machen? Ist PackML dort schon in Verwendung und wenn ja,
welches Protokoll wird unterstützt (OPC UA)?

Danke für eure Hinweise und einen schönen zweiten Advent.


----------



## zako (4 Dezember 2015)

... das gibt´s z.B. bei SIEMENS:
https://support.industry.siemens.com/cs/ww/de/view/49970441

Ansonsten, zieh Dir auch noch den Weihenstephan- Standard rein:
http://w3.siemens.com/mcms/mc-solut...tionale-standards/seiten/weihenstephaner.aspx


----------



## marlob (5 Dezember 2015)

Bei Rockwell gibt es auch so einiges an Informationen. Auch mit Beispielprojekten.
Was die bei Schneider haben weiss ich nicht, aber du könntest Rockwell als Vorlage nehmen und das in Schneider implementieren.


----------



## oliver.tonn (5 Dezember 2015)

Schneider hat ein eigenes Framework was auf PackML basiert.

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## Ralle (5 Dezember 2015)

Das Siemens-System fand ich sehr gut.
Es gibt eine Software, die erzeugt dir das gesamte Gerüst für Pack-ML in einer Simotion.
Mit Pack-ML muß man sich natürlich eingehend beschäftigen, es gibt auch Schulungen/Seminare dazu.


----------



## Knaller (6 Dezember 2015)

Moin
Beim Bosch Packaging und Bosch Rexroth wird der Standard unterstütz 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bitmanipulator (7 Dezember 2015)

Hallo, vielen dank für das Feedback. Ich werde mir die Dinge anschauen. Das scheint ja wirklich ein Thema bei den Automatisierern zu sein.


----------



## Ralle (7 Dezember 2015)

Bitmanipulator schrieb:


> Hallo, vielen dank für das Feedback. Ich werde mir die Dinge anschauen. Das scheint ja wirklich ein Thema bei den Automatisierern zu sein.



Na ja, bisher ist mir das erst einmal begegnet, es kommt sicher auf die Branche an.
Ich arbeite hauptsächlich im Sondermaschinenbau für Automotive-Zulieferer, da scheint mit das noch nicht wirklich im Einsatz zu sein, wäre evtl. auch überzogen, da PackML m.E. erst wirklich Nutzen bringt, wenn mehrere Maschinen hintereinander geähngt werden sollen, vlt. sogar noch von unterschiedlichen Herstellern.


----------

